# Kimber ultra carry II raptor grips?



## kodaeric (Apr 23, 2011)

are the grips on this weapon the full size 1911 grips or the compact 1911 size? I know this may sound like a stupid question yet I was told these grips would interchange with any full size 1911 grips, is this so or do I need to look for some compact 1911 grips? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## THK (Apr 25, 2011)

If you have the Ultra Raptor (3 inch barrel) then you need the commander (Compact) sized grips (short)


----------



## kodaeric (Apr 23, 2011)

ok thanks very much.


----------

